# AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board



## Fayze22 (22. Juni 2009)

*AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

Hallo ich stelle die frage bestimmt nicht als erster, aber ich hoffe nicht nur auf ein ja oder nein sondern evt auch auf erfahrungs berichte?!

Grundlegend passt ein AM2 kühler auf ein AM3 Board oder???

Ich habe mir einen Phenom 2 X550 und ein Asrock M3A790GXH/128M bestellt und wollte einen Lüfter haben, der auch bei OC mithalten kann aber nicht gleich 60Euro kostet. 

Jetzt ist mein problem das die meisten mit Am2 angegeben sind und ich wollte doch vorher mal ein paar Experten fragen ob die wirklich passen!

mfg Mirko


----------



## netheral (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

Ich will dir nichts garantieren, aber soweit ich weiss sind Befestigungssystem und Bohrungen auf AM2 und AM3 Boards identisch.

Zumindest scheint es bei Wasserkühlern so zu sein.

Aber ich lege dafür die Hand nicht ins Feuer.


----------



## msix38 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

Passt:
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (Sockel 775/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3)


----------



## rehacomp (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

Sockel 754 ,939, 940 (nicht AM2), AM2(+) und AM3 haben die selben Befestigungen. Sollte also ohne Probleme passen.

Ich selbst kann nur für 754 939 und 940 sprechen. AM2 hab ich kein (gehabt).


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

Da das Retention Kit identisch ist, passen auch die Kühler überall drauf. Kein Problem.
Ist ja nicht so wie bei Intel, wo das ständig geändert wird.


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

Das is gar kein Problem. 

passt wie geschmiert


----------



## mr_sleeve (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

kann mich nur anschließen  deswegen gibts bei Caseking, Alternate usw auch keinen extra bereich für AM3 Kühler


----------



## Cr@zed^ (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*



rehacomp schrieb:


> Sockel 754 ,939, 940 (nicht AM2), AM2(+) und AM3 haben die selben Befestigungen. Sollte also ohne Probleme passen.
> 
> Ich selbst kann nur für 754 939 und 940 sprechen. AM2 hab ich kein (gehabt).


Sockel AM2, AM2+ und AM3 sind identisch. ...
Sockel 939 und 754 Boards haben nur 2 Bohrungen für das Retention Modul, AM2 (+) und AM3 deren 4.


----------



## Derber-Shit (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

@mr_sleeve: Aquatuning haste vergessen xD


----------



## Fayze22 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

Danke denn kann ich ja beruhigt alle Kühler durchgucken und denn für mich besten raussuchen


----------



## micky12 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: AM2 Kühler aufs AM3 Board*

Soweit ich weiß hat AMD das Befestigungssystem schon seit ner halben Ewigkeit nicht geändert und da die äußerlichen Veränderungen zwischen den letzten 3 Sockeln so minimal sind bin ich mir relativ sicher, dass sie nichts geändert haben (im Gegensatz zu Intel beim 775er auf 1366er was mich immernoch sehr freut...)


----------

